# 2009 Keystone Laredo 5Th Wheel



## dazee (Apr 27, 2007)

Ok,Ok, I will now confess: I've had a laredo for the last 4 months







The problem is now we would like to sell it. This is a beautiful 5th wheel. 35 ft., 3 slides, fireplace, DOUBLE-door fridge, ceiling fan, pull out queen sofa w/air mattress, free standing dinette w/chairs., retractable bike rack, electric awning. When we were winterizing, my hubby realized that camping is just too much for him anymore. If you would like pics, I would be glad to e-mail them. We are asking pay-off 26,400. It is currently located in Aberdeen,OH, along the Ohio River.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Just a suggestion - you might add the model number to your ad so folks can look it up on the Laredo site and get detailed specs and floorplan information on it.

Curtis


----------



## dazee (Apr 27, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Just a suggestion - you might add the model number to your ad so folks can look it up on the Laredo site and get detailed specs and floorplan information on it.
> 
> Curtis










Thanks, guess I forgot some of the important stuff







It is a 2009 320TRL


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

http://keystone-laredo.com/index.php?page=floorplans&model=320TRL&year=2008

I couldn't find the 320TRL in the 2009 model. Are you sure it's not a 2008? This is the link to the 2008 320TRL. This floor plan on the Keystone website does not show a fireplace or a free standing (or any) table.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Is this the Special Edition model with the options listed below?

35' fifth wheel
3 slide-outs
electric awning
outdoor speakers
27" LCD flat screen
surround sound
CD/DVD player
hide a bed airbed queen size
large dinette
porcelain toilet
large shower with tub
Corian countertops
OVERSIZE OVEN!!!!!!
DOUBLE SIDED FRIDGE!!!!!
FIREPLACE!!!!!!
large windows
tons of storage
huge underbelly storage
enclosed underbelly with heated holding tanks
black tank flush system
slide out utility/bike rack in rear
15000 btu air
ceiling fan in main area
aluminum wheels
ARCTIC package


----------



## dazee (Apr 27, 2007)

OBcanOB said:


> Is this the Special Edition model with the options listed below?
> 
> 35' fifth wheel
> 3 slide-outs
> ...


Yes, it is


----------



## dazee (Apr 27, 2007)

Just checked NADA pricing--low retail is listed as 39,195--Avg retail -47,285. Thought we had it sold and the financing fell through.


----------

